# Grief and self love during Divorce



## Monzi (Jan 4, 2022)

In middle of divorce proceedings (discussing financials). Spent more than 20 years together. Feels like a devastating loss. Loss, of love, loss of marriage, relationship, role of a wife. Its a struggle but letting myself feel what i feel.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Why are you divorcing?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Behind every strong person is a difficult past. Hang in there 👍


----------



## Monzi (Jan 4, 2022)

manfromlamancha said:


> Why are you divorcing?


Abuse, Narcissist husband, husband checked out of marriage 10 years back, i was in denial. Now he lives in some other country and uncertainity was killing me.


----------



## TurnedTurtle (May 15, 2019)

Yes, we need to grieve the losses (and they are huge), and we need to learn to love ourselves. I think it is possible -- certainly hope so! -- I'm working on it myself...


----------



## MattOly94 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hang in there, it gets better…..the beggining is always devestating. You need to grief the divorce and you will come out stronger than you ever have before! Might take a long time or it might not. Just take your time and heal. Its unfortunately something you cant ignore


----------



## Koihag (Oct 26, 2021)

There is no difference between how men and women experience loss. There are very emotional men and very reserved women. Both may try to numb their grief with alcohol and frequent sexual intercourse, and their behaviour may be aggressive or seem inadequate. This is all an extremely bad way out of the situation. When I was on the verge of divorce, counselling helped me Is Grief Counselling the Best Option to deal with Grief & Loss?. It may be the only option to get through a divorce safely.


----------

